# Curt 5th Whl Hitch?



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am thinking of upgrading to a fifth wheel in the very near future.

The dealership has made me a great offer on the trailer but wants $775 to install a 16K Reese.

One of the guys i work with says that he has seen a few of these CURT brands. After doing some research they seem to be much more inexpensive then Reese or Draw-Tite.

My question is: Has anyone ever used this brand - or does anyone know anything postive or negative about this particular product -- or can someone that has used a 5th wheel hitch for more then a day look at this and tell me if if they would get it??

Or is a fifth wheel hitch a fifth wheel hitch is a fifth wheel hitch ...

Thx

Curt 16K Towing Capacity E5 5th Fifth Wheel Hitch RV Camper w/ Rails


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been thinking fiver also and have not seen this hitch. My thinking is I'd rather pay a little bit more for a well known and tested product for something as important as the hitch.
Now to the more important question. 
What fiver is it going to be?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to a fifth wheel in the very near future.
> 
> The dealership has made me a great offer on the trailer but wants $775 to install a 16K Reese.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

The Curt has dual pivot with a 10 degree lateral movement. Those are important. The whole unit weighs only 100 lbs, which concerns me. I think my Reese 16k hitch weighs 200 or more.
Is your pickup a short bed? If so be safe and go with a slider hitch.I know many people say they don't need one, but I'll bet someday they will. I've had to use mine. Also consider the underbed rails, unless the only thing you haul in your truckbed is the hitch. 
I won't tell you not to but this hitch,but I will tell you I wouldn't.

Regards, Glenn
Ps. it does look like a great platform for a BBQ grill - and its fire resistant.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have not used this hitch or even seen one at that. But when it comes to hooking up my TV to my 5'er, it is going to be hooked up to a well known hitch. Like my father always told me, you get what you pay for. There are some 5'er hitches out there that the head does not pivot at all from side to side and that would result in a rough ride. If you want a comfortable ride you on your trip to the campground, I would suggest getting a good hitch. What ever hitch you end up getting make sure the head pivots both front to back and side to side. In this day and time I would think you could make them come off that price some, like half. I paid around $675 for my 18K Reese installed. I purchased mine from a truck accessories store.

Leon


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the underbed rails on my Reese.









Whatever you get, make sure it has front to back and side to side pivot for uneven ground.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a B & W Companion hitch and it is well made and easy to use. The B & W leaves the truck bed clean when removed. There is only one hole in the bed. Another advantage to the B & W - as long as you can latch the handle the trailer cannot move off the pin. You dont have to worry about dropping your trailer. So no bed saver necessary. The B & W "Campanion" Hitch attaches to the gooseneck adapter.

I previously had a Pull Rite and It was an excellent hitch as well. The Pull Rite leaves 4 small holes in the bed when the hitch is removed. You can get a Pull Rite in a slider or non-slider version.

There is no slop with these two hitches and both enjoy a "Cult-Like" following. Perfect for an Outbacker. LOL


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> The dealership has made me a great offer on the trailer but wants $775 to install a 16K Reese.
> 
> Curt 16K Towing Capacity E5 5th Fifth Wheel Hitch RV Camper w/ Rails


Sam,

Is the dealership Fun Time? a bunkhouse?

Bryan


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Many of us rv haulers use a Curt Hitch including me. I have this one. CLICK

I now have about 70,000 towing miles on it. I have towed many 15k 5ers with it.. Its very lightweight, and breaks down with just 2 pins.. Like Nathan said it swivels all directions too.. I love my Curt Q5 and will buy another when this one wears out..

I know everyone loves there reese hitches, but for us rv haulers they have a bad name.. Many have trouble with the latch mechanisms after a few years.. Several guys have lost 5ers while running down the highway and I hate to say everyone lost has had a reese 5er hitch letting go..

Curt is big brand name anymore and build hitches for several other name brand companies. The majority of us use Curt, B&W, and a brand called Super Hitch..

I feel you hitch should be no more than 80% capacity. So a 16k 5er hitch is good for a 12800lb 5er..

If you can spend some extra money that Curt Q5 cant be beat.

Carey

ps all of our 5er hitches are rated between 20-25k.. The companies wont hire us with anything less than a 20k hitch.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, 775 to install? our dealer wanted 325, so my dh put a reese 16k slider in himself.. It took about 3 hours.. We bought is used for 500$,, it was hardly used at all. We pick up our 5er this weekend!! I have done alot of reading and Reece is a good hitch and lots of people use them,, so we feel safe with our decision. We never heard of the Curt or we might of looked into them also..


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ALL..

I went wiht the CURT Q5 Fifth Wheel...

For my new Trailer .. yeahhh ....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> ALL..
> 
> I went wiht the CURT Q5 Fifth Wheel...
> 
> For my new Trailer .. yeahhh ....


Ohhhh, very nice!!! I liked those a lot when we were looking.









PICTURES!!!!


----------

